
You might not need to transpile your JavaScript - fagnerbrack
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/you-might-not-need-to-transpile-your-javascript-4d5e0a438ca
======
slackingoff2017
But you should. I started using Typescript with TsLint a month ago. As I was
refactoring a ~15k LoC project I found hundreds of bugs. Many were easy to
replicate once I knew what would trigger them.

The list was astounding and enough for our architect to order that zero new
code was to be written in plain JavaScript.

JavaScript is a minefield with shiny new objects in it. Without protection
you're asking for trouble.

